# Best MTNL triband plan?



## fortebuster (May 23, 2007)

Guys, should I go for

TriB Unlimited   	256 Kbps  	Unlimited Usage	 Unlimited Data D/L 	Rs 949  	

OR

DSL 749  	256 Kbps  	Unlimited Usage 	1.25 GB  	Rs 749  


Is there any hidden coasts in TriB949? I mean if I d/l 5 GB in a month, will I still have to pay Rs. 949?


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2007)

fortebuster said:
			
		

> Guys, should I go for
> 
> TriB Unlimited       256 Kbps      Unlimited Usage     Unlimited Data D/L     Rs 949
> 
> ...


You should go for 949 unlimited plan




> Is there any hidden coasts in TriB949?
> I mean if I d/l 5 GB in a month, will I still have to pay Rs. 949?


Yes
you can download even more than 50GB in unlimited plan 

Hidden costs -> Taxes and modem rent


----------



## fortebuster (May 23, 2007)

I already own a appropriate MTNL modem. So I'll go for 949 then. Thanks.


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2007)

fortebuster said:
			
		

> I already own a appropriate MTNL modem. So I'll go for 949 then. Thanks.



Yes


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2007)

TriB 949 costs about 1150 per month, modem rental and service tax included. If you get a new phone line, you have to add phone charges as well.


----------



## ilugd (May 23, 2007)

I am looking to get this too. How is the quality. I guess upload and download would be different. I don't see it mentioned anywhere. Any ideas how much it would be? And what is the so called congestion ratio in Delhi?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2007)

In Delhi, I have seen speeds vary, I have seen 32KBps ie full 256 Kbps but only in streaming sites like rajshri.com, even youtube is jerky.

General down speed is around 27-30 KBPS

Max Upspeed is around 24 KBPS to 27KBPS


----------



## napster007 (May 23, 2007)

i'm taking it too i hear its presently the best plan for users like us


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 23, 2007)

Well i am using 590NU.Night unlimited plan.It means i can download unlimited data from 12-8 and so far i have downloaded 24gb in 14 days.I am downloading approx. 2 gb per day in just 5 hours.Isnt that good?


----------



## Third Eye (May 23, 2007)

^24GB in 14 days? 

How much speed do u get?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 23, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> ^24GB in 14 days?
> 
> How much speed do u get?


Main bhi itna shocked tha bhai.I was getting 200kbps downloading speed when i was downloading MSDN from the Microsoft,MSDN's size was 2.3gb and it got finished in just 3 and a half hours.

Approx if i download 7 files together then i will get 28kbps per file.But speed is not more than 28kbps per file.But its beneficial if there are more than 5-6 files.


----------



## prateek_san (May 23, 2007)

yaar 949 is best but i get speeds around 25-27 KBps......and for the 1st few months i got exactly 32 kBps but now from mid april onwards im getting speeds around 25-27 KBps


----------



## coolendra (May 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Night unlimited plan means i can download unlimited data from 12-8 and so far i have downloaded 24gb in 14 days.I am downloading approx. 2 gb per day in just 5 hours.Isnt that good?




dude....plz explain howz it possible ??....coz i think at a max. 32 Kb/s u can dwnload bout 1.5 GB in 8 hrs....

do u get varying speeds at night ????


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 24, 2007)

i was taking that but now i have 599 one. that is 1 gb per month and speed 512 kbps and it costs me 599


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

coolendra said:
			
		

> dude....plz explain howz it possible ??....coz i think at a max. 32 Kb/s u can dwnload bout 1.5 GB in 8 hrs....
> 
> do u get varying speeds at night ????


haan yaar.Suppose i am downloading 5-6 files together then per file the speed will be like 28kbps.And on rapidshare it constantly remains on 45kbps.And per hour approx i can download 500mb.Thats sound shocking but thats the truth.Ask dursleyin he knows about that.


----------

